# Its Here!



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

It showed up Thursday night. It was made on monday in Indiana then it went to Lakeshore RV for some extras From there to Florida by Thursday night.
That is incredable
Now we are officially OUTBACKERS
We have allready started with the mods
1)Maxx air vent covers
2) Electric toung jack
3) Slide cover
4) Dual 6 volt batteries
5) 12k equalizer hitch
6) Generator/bike rack mount for the back of thr trailer. action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations Above & Beyond!*









Welcome to the clan! With all those mods you are doing, be sure to sav a little $$$ to actually go camping with!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

And CONGRATULATIONS!!

Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats & welcome to the Tribe!!!!

Just in time for the camping season!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

RizFam said:


> And CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]125369[/snapback]​


Tami s welcome sign looked so good I figured I would use it







action action

John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback. It is amazing how those things get around.

You got yours delivered and still have under 100 posts. Not bad.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations!! Glad to hear you finally got your OB!! Hope the PDI went well, and you have no problems. Just don't fancy it up, too much.......








Darlene action


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations on the new arrival!

Have a great time with it and enjoy








Dawn


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

WOO HOO!!

New Outback, arrived early and already starting the mods!
Now that's what I call exciting









Enjoy!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is awesome news
Now you can go camping









Don


----------

